# Help! Scared of leaving her with anyone?



## RosemaryBunny (Sep 13, 2014)

I am a new hedgehog owner, and new to the forum. I recently had the wonderful pleasure of receiving mabaline (hedgehog) into my home.....I will be traveling to Florida in December to visit with family for a week, and i'm not sure what to do to insure she has a safe happy place to stay until I return.....I'M SCARED TO LEAVE HER WITH ANYONE!!! I don't know anyone who could adequately give her what she needs in my family. :-( What if the heat is to low in their house and she gets cold!!! What can I do please help!!!!


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

do you have someone that can come to your house to look after her daily?


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I know this problem. I would try and train someone as best you can. My problem is I am having trouble finding someone to teach. I will also be away a week in December for Christmas. The one person I trust with my girls happens to be flying to Paris...(sigh).


----------



## RosemaryBunny (Sep 13, 2014)

*Hedgehog accomidations*

Everyone in my family is afraid of her!!! :razz: When she huffs they all back away so training would be almost impossible....but maybe I can find a friend, I would hate to leave her in a house alone :-(


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

That's just amusing. Not the circumstances, but your fearful family. I think my dad is afraid of mine too. They make him uncomfortable.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If your family is going to be home and she wouldn't have to go somewhere else, I'd teach them how to care for her. They don't need to handle her. As long as they are willing to give her fresh food and water, clean her cage, and make sure she is warm enough. They can pick her out of the cage using a towel or even gloves if necessary.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

i just thought of something. I don't know how close you are to the breeder you got her from (or if she's a rescue) but most of the time they will let hedgehogs they sell stay with them. That's probably what I'll do. That way you are sure that they are getting proper care without something being looked over. Of course, if your family can do it than the trouble and stress would be saved.


----------



## RosemaryBunny (Sep 13, 2014)

*Ahh!!!*

Her breeder is rather nice, im sure I could possibly reach an agreement with him maybe.....but the others who would watch her also have large dogs!!!! O.O They eat squirrels


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

As long as your cage is secure, the dogs shouldn't be a problem. I have two dogs that chase squirrels, luckily they haven't caught any yet but they leave my hedgehogs alone. I put up a barrier of sorts to keep out a new puppy. (my cage is awkward for a normal style lid) and it works great. If you have a lid you should be fine. 

However, it could really stress out your hedgehog to be around loud and new sounds, dogs included. I would if you can, not move her, leave her in her own cage and home and see if someone can petsit/housesit for you while you are away. As posted above, they don't really have to do much but change food, water, maybe even clean her wheel and be able to pick her up in there is an emergency. They can use a towel or gloves in this case. They never have to touch her, just get her into a carrier and to the vet should something happen to her.


----------

